# R6 SETTINGS



## DaiAppy (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm a newbie mirrorless owner, but have had a 5D for years.
Is there an easy 'user manual' site for a new R6 owner? I can't find a comprehensive one online. The Canon user manual explains all the possible settings but not why you may want to use them.
I want to reduce/limit the time the screen is on when I'm waiting to shoot. (Not preview time - I found those settings) - but after taking a shot the screen is active & draining the battery for too long. And generally, I need to know just what or when to use and activate settings and what some of them do. Some help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2021)

I doubt free. Its not only a lot of work, but it takes a lot of expertise as well as a pipeline to Conon to cover so much. Abbreviated suggestions for settings can be found on The Digital Picture but it does not cover exactly what they do or how they work. There is interaction between settings as well, that gets complex.

TDP has a extensive review which still just brushes the surface.









Canon EOS R6 Review


Is the Canon EOS R6 Digital Mirrorless Camera right for you? Learn all you need to know about the Canon EOS R6 in The-Digital-Picture.com's review!




www.the-digital-picture.com





Recommended settings:






42 Steps to the Ultimate Canon EOS R5 and EOS R6 Setup


42 Steps to the Ultimate Canon EOS R5 and EOS R6 Setup — The-Digital-Picture.com




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## Fischer (Feb 18, 2021)

DaiAppy said:


> I'm a newbie mirrorless owner, but have had a 5D for years.
> Is there an easy 'user manual' site for a new R6 owner? I can't find a comprehensive one online. The Canon user manual explains all the possible settings but not why you may want to use them.
> I want to reduce/limit the time the screen is on when I'm waiting to shoot. (Not preview time - I found those settings) - but after taking a shot the screen is active & draining the battery for too long. And generally, I need to know just what or when to use and activate settings and what some of them do. Some help will be appreciated.


There are several good youtube videos that go through the many settings with recommendations.


----------



## TedNYC (Mar 1, 2021)

Undoubtably, the most comprehensive user guide is:





YouTube: Michael The Maven: Canon R6 userguide


----------

